# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Je suis une légende - Episode 2

## Arthur Rabot

OK, sur ce coup, on a été présomptueux, on avait dit que ce concours se tiendrait deux fois par semaine, voire tous les jours. En même temps, vous avez été tellement doués sur la première session que le débat a été rude pour vous départager. Sisi. Mais on a des vainqueurs :
   Le Super Champion : Casque Noir pour son "What the phoque !", qui gagne un tapis de souris dédicacé pour se la péter auprès de ses sous-fifres.
   Suivi de près par Reizz (Medic !!), vwr (Enfin des nouvelles fraîches concernant la petite Maddie) et elbebop (Grumly, l'ours qui en fout partout quand il mange).
   Les autres, vous pouvez vous pendre ou tenter votre chance sur cette deuxième image. Je rappelle que le grand gagnant mensuel aura le même lot que Casque Noir, dans une version non gribouillée et stérilisée. Yabon yabon quoi.
   Plus que 30 minutes, évidemment.

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## garlic

Tu vois chérie, je t'avais dit qu'il fallait pas se laver en même temps que les costumes, ça déteint.

----------


## Next

"Attention derriere toi c'est affreux!"  ::ninja::

----------


## Gunzen-R

La Chine va très loin dans la contrefaçon. Dernière en date : Le Monde de Némo, de Pixar.

----------


## Maxwell

Si je tente de me faire passer pour Casque Noir en soumettant ma contribution, j'ai bien une chance de gagner ?

 ::ninja::

----------


## Kukulkan

Serieux vous pourriez mettre des images droles, ou au moins qui peuvent susciter des légendes un MINIMUM rigolote parce que là...
Et pourtant je suis un comique d'habitude. ::|:

----------


## Shod4n

"Nous n'utilisons pas de savon pour notre toilette intime, et ça se voit." 

Comité des dégueulasses-fiers-de-l'être.

----------


## Guest

> Et pourtant je suis un comique d'habitude.


Bigard aussi. Alors, heureux ?

----------


## NeoOoeN

"Et ma bite rouge, tu la vois mieux dans ce moulant ?"

----------


## C4nard

Nous ne sommes pas deux, mais huit.

La ventriloquie, ça compte double, en plus de la schizophrénie.

----------


## JoeLeMouk

*



Voila pour moi. Désolé pour  les fote d'aurtaugraf (si il y en a )*

----------


## zeblob

Fallout 3 : de nouveaux screenshots dévoilés, ici un couple de mutants. Les fans crient au scandale.

----------


## Geminys

"Arrête tes clowneries et vient avec moi derrière l'anémone que je t'empoulpe"

----------


## dalgwen

P'naise, j'ai été obligé de chercher moi même le lien vers la première news du concours pour me rappeler de l'image.
Arthur, t'es un vrai fainéant, tu aurais pu (me) la mettre !
http://www.canardplus.com/news-23452...episode_1.html

Ce canard est un scandale !

EDIT : ma participation

"Exclusif : la nouvelle classe de personnage pour Team Fortress 2 : le Psychonemo.
L'équipe rouge est aux anges."

----------


## Maxwell

"On va par la ?"

----------


## Akihabara

"Augmentation Mammaire : jusqu'où iront-ils ?"

----------


## angshmal

"Rencontre de Molière et de Walt Disney dans un pub Irlandais, le jour où ils décidèrent de transcender l'espace temps sur un surf subaquatique."

 ::blink::

----------


## Crazy

Chéri ! Tu couves certainement quelques chose avec les ganglions que tu te tapes !

----------


## Original'Trouduc

"Faut vraiment qu'on arrète les hormones de croissance"

----------


## half

"Chérie t'as perdu ton dentier"

----------


## Benny boy

"Casse-toi pauvre con!"

----------


## greenflo

"T'es sur que c'est de ce coté la gay pride?"

----------


## SAï

Ban de b0b0 : indigestion des modos  ::):

----------


## greenflo

"bonjour c'est bien par ici le casting pour jouer les testicules de Carlos?"

----------


## Yoryze

"What the phoque !"
...

 ::ninja:: 
(On ne sait jamais...)

----------


## Geminys

"-houla, ils nous refont le coup de l'Erica
 -mais non, c'est Half qui prend un bain"



 ::siffle::

----------


## half

"Je crois que mon tailleur se fout de ma gueule"

----------


## garlic

Ce soir à 20h50 sur TF1 : On commence seulement à mesurer les retombées des essais de Mururoa. Un reportage choc !

----------


## Dorian

"A bas les masques !"

----------


## half

"Fait gaf chérie il y a un Elan derrière nous"

----------


## Nos

je croise les doigts  :;):

----------


## Xy'Lorz

"Arrete de tirer sur ma manche connard, j'ai une aiguille coincée dans mon costume"

----------


## Casque Noir

" t'es sur que c'est là Aquaboulevard ?"

----------


## half

"Les brésiliens pour la final 2008 de patin à glace en couple."

----------


## Geminys

" 'scuse moi chérie, faut que j'aille couler un surimi"

----------


## Nos

*"Singin' in the Rain"*

----------


## natien

La poitrine a des yeux...

----------


## ouebmaster

Je t'avais bien dit Mimine que le poisson d'Ordralphabétix était pas frais !

----------


## zigzag



----------


## Le-Troll

Deux choses en ce monde sont sans limites, l'univers et la bêtise. Quoique, à bien y réfléchir, pour l'univers, je ne suis pas sûr...

----------


## wam



----------


## El Gringo

Tu peux me dire ce qu'on fait dans ce flim, blob ?

----------


## Carpette@LLN

"Tu sais, chéri, je crois qu'ils se fichaient de nous quand ils ont dit que le nuage radioactif n'était pas passé par la France..."

----------


## ZX8-1

Après les capotes à anneaux, Durex sort un nouveau modèle la "Capote intégrale à tête de glans !"

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

"Vaut mieux porter ça qu'être à poële."

----------


## half

"La thérorie de l'évolution en image"

----------


## Casque Noir

"Je crois que là, on touche le fond !"

----------


## Trebad

Pink Box: Les enzymes gloutons!

----------


## MonsieurD

Ballonné?
Aérophagie?
Tirez sur votre doigt..

Voilà, je retourne voir Colaro

----------


## half

"Si juvabien c'est juvamine"

----------


## Casque Noir

"T'es super drôle, t'as bouffer un poisson clown ?" (citation de Gana)

----------


## K-za

En chantant : "Il ne peut plus rien nous arriver d'affreux maint'nant!'"

----------


## half

"Spy c'est pas ma classe..."

----------


## Gunzen-R

"On a touché le fond."

"Et pourtant, l'aquarium était profond."

----------


## Casque Noir

Nul ! (tu m'as volé ma légende !!!)

----------


## Garreth

t'es vraiment trop moche chérie, files chez ta mère !

----------


## Black Wolf



----------


## half

[censured]

----------


## Casque Noir

"j'ai des Nemo d'estomac" !

----------


## Geminys

> Nul ! (tu m'as volé ma légende !!!)



MOUARF!
comprend pô 

http://forum.canardplus.com/showpost...1&postcount=47

 :;):

----------


## K-za

Le nouveau spectacle de la rédac : Némoglobine

----------


## Wazatiste

"Chez Disney, même un thon et une morue peuvent être poisson-clown un soir... Mais pas après minuit, faut pas déconner."

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, arrête de poster Half.
D'abord, t'es nul. Pire qu'en développement Web.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Uwe Boll tourne un remake des _Dents de la Mer_

----------


## rip-e

"Plonge la premiére stp !"
"T'es sûr que la combinaison fonctionne ?"

----------


## Crazy

Chéri, je ne suis pas certaine que le docteur parlait de ca quand il te disait d'utiliser des méthodes mnémotechnique

----------


## Geminys

> "j'ai des Nemo d'estomac" !


mouaip j'ai mieux la


"allez Nemo, file!"

----------


## kenny

-touche moi pas la nagoire, tu me salit!
-et bah casse toi, pauvre thon

----------


## K-za

-Oh, ils ont tué Némo! J'en suis tout némotif...

----------


## Laurel

"Ballone? prenez Rennie Deflatine!"

"scoop du Nouveau Detective - une nouvelle espece decouverte, le poisson clown-ecrevisse"

"La drogue, c'est le mal"

"Attentat a la tomate au monde de nemo - 2 victimes"

"Le stress n'est pas bon pour la sante"

"c'etait ca ou passer chez Ardisson alors te plains pas des costumes bordel!"

----------


## Gunzen-R

> Nul ! (tu m'as volé ma légende !!!)


Je l'ai tunée  :B):

----------


## El_Mariachi²

rhhaaa jepensais que ma participation au précédent concours aurait donné de meilleurs résultats  ::sad::

----------


## touky

bon j'ai : "le cancer du sein, une maladie mésestimée."
ou : "Après Iznogoud, Michael Youn s'exporte à hollywood !"

----------


## --Lourd--

"Je t'avais dit que nemo n'était pas comestible"

----------


## Geminys

"regarde la bas Nemo, roïde est la"

----------


## rip-e

"Tu penses qu'ils vont nous envoyer au congélo ?"
"Je te promets que je ferais tous mon possible pour nous libérer de ce terrible sort !"

----------


## Casque Noir

> -touche moi pas la nagoire, tu me salit!
> -et bah casse toi, pauvre thon


Ouais, t'as gagné ! j'ai trop ri.

----------


## K-za

Ouille, j'ai Némormément mal aux couilles...

----------


## Ex Nihilo

RoNémo!! Oh mon RoNémo...

----------


## JojoLeMerou

> Ouais, t'as gagné ! j'ai trop ri.


Je crois que c'est clair. :july:

Bon, maintenant que c'est fini, on peut se moquer des mecs qui ont fait des trucs super pourris et pas drôles ?

----------


## Original'Trouduc

Après les dérives de la tektonik, voici la némonik.

----------


## fashionista



----------


## Tictacman

"Scoop exclusif : les vrais débuts de Marion Cotillard avant Taxi"

"Marion Cotillard : avant Edith Piaf, j'ai incarné Kiki la clownette"

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

> losing ego


j'aime beaucoup

Kenny, pas mal non plus

----------


## turbov12

"Alors c'est ça la culotte de Christinne Bravo !?"

----------


## Zevka

"Quotas de pêches : les syndicats ose le thon."

----------


## El_Mariachi²



----------


## Arthur Rabot

> P'naise, j'ai été obligé de chercher moi même le lien vers la première news du concours pour me rappeler de l'image.
> Arthur, t'es un vrai fainéant, tu aurais pu (me) la mettre !
> http://www.canardplus.com/news-23452...episode_1.html
> 
> Ce canard est un scandale !


Ouvre les yeux pauvre cloche.

----------


## Nos

eyes of the tiger

----------


## sissi

Ca sent le poisson... ::ninja::

----------


## Arthur Rabot



----------


## Lobo

l'amour a rapproché deux bulles de malabar fraise

----------


## kenny

> -touche moi pas la nagoire, tu me salit!
> -et bah casse toi, pauvre thon


Ouch désolé pour les fautes, j'avais pas fait gaffe. Et comme je préfère pas éditer un post sur un concours :

-Touche moi pas la nageoire, tu me salis!
-Et bah casse toi, pauvre thon.

----------


## PolluXxX

"Après avoir fait venir un nain et sa femme dans son parc, Disneyland fait enfin venir des grandes stars!"

----------


## ElRed

"Little Némo in nightmareland"

----------


## VosT

"Spore, le jeu n'est pas encore sorti, qu'il a déjà des cosplayers!"
[EDIT] Half arrete de pas bosser !

----------


## gnak

Laure Manaudou et Philippe Lucas, la réconciliation.

----------


## crazycow

"Tu t'es vu quand t'as bu?"

----------


## toovr



----------


## Breizhim



----------


## zukkuru

- Hiiiii, ça fait 17 minutes que je n'ai pas cligné des tétons !
- C'est bien ma tanche, continuons comme ça ! Plus que 4 minutes avant de faire tomber le record !

----------


## Ananas

-"Dans l'autre sens le sac à dos chéri. On a l'air de deux cons là."
-"Ma déjà qué je voulé Bobe l'epponge, lésse moi porter ma besace come je l'anten!"

----------


## lemanruss

> "Casse-toi pauvre con!"


Best joke ever. :;): 

Pour ma part je mettrai.
*


Poisson au balcon, couilles à foison.* 



Ouala, j'retourne me coucher.

----------


## Juniadkhan

: - "La digestion avait l'air plus facile dans JAWS..."

----------


## legna

- Quand même.... 10 millions d'année d'évolution pour en arriver là...

----------


## Gizmo

Fish le camp pauvre thon!

Edit : 
Oops, c'est à moitié pompé là, désolé Kenny.
Alors on essaie autre chose.

"Le monde Nemo 3 : les dents de la mer"

----------


## trigunino



----------


## johnnyblaguos

"C'est ici le casting pour Canard TV?" "Ta gueule Micheline, je t'avais dit que c'était un running gag!"

----------


## Koda

"Chérie, on viens de ruiner notre carrière" xD

----------


## Chan

"Cyril Hanouna, toujours plus loin."

----------


## elbebop

"Nouvelle édition du Kiboufki : le poisson rouge mangeur d'homme"

"Darwin va être content, l'évolution du poisson rouge est une sale copulation" (désolé pour celle-là)

"One for the money, two for the show..."

"Quand le cinéma amateur s'inspire des films à gros budgets"

----------


## Goji

Excellent le "Ego" !

----------


## MeL

Manif d'internautes : "Halte au phishing !!!"

----------


## Rom1

"Fait divers : Les prothèses mammaires étaient périmées"

----------


## joebal

Plamandon - obispo présentent leur nouvelle comédie musicale "Les poissons rouges" colorisée par dario argento!!!!

----------


## Stifler

"Le remake du monde de Nemo, Bollywood a encore frappé!  'sont trop forts ces indiens!"

----------


## AlaRach

"mais sinon ça va toi ?"

----------


## punk

Chéri, je crois que le poisson n'était pas frais, il est passé de travers ...

----------


## needhelp

> Ouais, t'as gagné ! j'ai trop ri.


Chuis d'accord: Kenny a gagné !

Ma légende quand même: 
"- Carter !, ces deux patients ont un pnémothorax
- Tu leur fais NFS, chimi, iono !"

----------


## Mange Mon Genou

"Viens par là et tourne toi un peu, parce que pour le missionnaire ce soir c'est pas gagné..."

----------


## Blackstaff

Epuisement des réserves naturelles de poissons : les fabriquant de poissons panés cherchent déjà la solution.

----------


## Monsieur Krank

"
-Pas mal le poisson à midi.
-Bof.
"

----------


## Akihabara

Hey, t'as mangé un Clown ?

*va se cacher*

----------


## Spartan

"Dopefish : What else ?"

----------


## z80

"A l'image, les acteurs Bzoudiek Goularev et Eduardo Luiz Delapaz dans la scène choc de ce drame psychologique, «  Osteichthyes's drowning »"

----------


## Spartan

"Ils sont fameux, les bâtonnets dégueus du capitaine Bigleux."

*chante le générique*

----------


## Larriger

Un poisson sur deux est une femme

(je sais, c'est pas très bon, mais peu inspiré...)

----------


## Gros Con n°1

Alien 5, Pixar s'y colle.

----------


## Pinkipou

"Danse avec les loups"

"P'tain, ce con de saumon a déjà tout fumé!"

"Wet and sea"

"Allez, arrête un peu de m'enfumer et dis-moi où t'as caché les oeufs?"

C'est bon maintenant, fini le flood : c'est marée basse et je suis à sec.

----------


## DarX

"Toc Toc Némo" !
 :^_^:

----------


## arceno

"We are watching you."

----------


## Reizz

Salut, 
Merci CanardPC !

Je tente ma chance à nouveau :



A bientôt !

----------


## DoctorX

"L'île du docteur morue"

----------


## KLeMiX

"Tecktonique : Les implants mameres en forme de poisson, mais jusqu'ou iront ils !"

----------


## JonLenine

_" I didn't want to do this job... I wanted to be... a Lumberjack ! "_ _(Monty Pythons)_

----------


## Pilier

Kamasutra: La pénétration du poisson

----------


## Eloween

Merous Bignoles et Merou's Thons ...  ::(:  ::(: 
C est pas l' Merou, mais ca y ressemble ! *(ou pas)*

----------


## kSamus

Je sais qu'il est trop tard mais bon... je viens de lire la news.

"Tu sais que tu as des yeux de merlan frit?"

"Après Lionking, la comedie musicale de Nemo."

----------


## Pilier

Les poissons mutants zombies ninja en tournée, ils vont mettre le feu à l'océan

----------


## Eloween

_"Quitte à avoir l'air con , mangez du poisson !"_
Signé Findus.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

"Quaid ! Démarre les réacteurs ! " 

Ou 

"Ouvrez votre aaaaaame ! Ouvrez votre aaaaaame !"

----------


## ediz

*N*ouvelle *É*preuve *M*iraculeusement *O*mise

----------


## NaKeD

'L'abstinence chez les curés de nos jours : Cas numéro 64'
Ou bien 
'Waaay Zaza regardes ses bouuuuules elles sont toutes rouuuuuuuges'
[Dedicace A Fogiel. Merci. S'tout]
Sinon on essaye > "Enfin des nouvelles de la petite maddie !"
 ::ninja::

----------


## mogg

Nemo a une moule
Papa a les boules

----------


## IrishCarBomb

Merde, qui aurait cru que Kuato avait une femme ?

----------


## gmparadise

Nouveau : Barbie & Ken "Shadow of Tchernobyl"
Existe en différentes mutations
Uranium vendu séparément.

----------


## Graveen

"némo parle po com' ca !"
"doh, ris tant qu' tu l'peux encor, j'va t'casser l'bras!"

----------


## elbebop

Celle là, il fallait que je la fasse à une heure avancée  ::P: 

"-Hé, Gégé, on va s'en remettre un coup de rouquin dans le gosier ?
 -'tain, non! J'ai trop mal au bide là. Qu'est-ce qu'on a pris avant..."

En passant, félicitations à Kenny  :;):

----------


## Aedryan

Le costume de l'homme qui valait 5 milliards : Jérôme Kerviel refait surface aux couleurs de la Société Générale

edit : je crois qu'il nous reste 30 minutes

----------


## Arthur Rabot

Je confirme, on me souffle dans l'oreillette qu'il reste trente minutes.

----------


## rOut

"Privatisation des forces de l'ordre, les nouveaux gilets pare balle sponsorisés par findus."


"- Ecoute chéri, la prochaine fois tes bals costumés tu te les mettra là ou je pense.
 - BOOoaeuh allez, regarde là bas, c'est mon patron déguisé en huitre !"

----------


## elvay

Avec les yeux qu'ils se tapent, ils ont forcement gobé des trucs!

----------


## Pédoncule

Bon, il est tard et y'a plus de café...



Merci Bonsoir   ::zzz::

----------


## Akodo



----------


## Nono

- gros maquereau
- sale morue


edit : mon dieu c'est infame. Je m'incline devant ces six pages, en particulier devant Akodo et Zeblob.

----------


## Kami93

Nemo, cet antisémite.

----------


## lanef300

euhhh je tente un truc pourri mais bon:
'Pardon aux familles?'

----------


## fashionista

> Hey, t'as mangé un Clown ?


 :B): 




> "L'île du docteur morue"


 :;):

----------


## z80

"Soirée costumée à la résidence estivale de ce magnat de la presse et de l'audiovisuel, d'aucun ne manqueront d'ailleurs pas de reconnaître dans ces deux tanches les hôte et hôtesse en question."

----------


## SoLo



----------


## haha

L'attaque des Clowns.
Kutaragui presente: les costumes-pads.

----------


## Ice

Des costumes qui moulent les bites.

----------


## Madval

"Tu crois que c'était une bonne idée de se déguiser en humain ?
Je suis pas sur que l'on passe inaperçu..."

----------


## Charlot

"Comment les services néo-zélandais ont démasqué les faux époux Turenge"

----------


## AntoinZ



----------


## Kayff

"Dérive de l'evolution : Les poissons clowns s'en prennent aux êtres humains... Par contre ils galérent un peu à les digérer"

----------


## Alkesh

Tu t'es vu quand t'a bu?

----------


## elmobo

*les Aventures De Nemo Et Roïdes



*EDIT :




> "regarde la bas Nemo, roïde est la"


Merde j't'avais pas vu...

----------


## Blacksad

*"Malheureusement il y a findus, Findus"

"Bioshock 2, Premiers screenshots des nouveau big daddy et little sisters"

"Des ours et maintenant des poissons,... Dit moi Elgringo tu crois pas que tu exagère sur la règle des habits de travail ? Les gens de Gandhi commence a se poser des questions..." Omar B. ( qui aurait préférè se déguiser en rockeur).

"Couly présente la nouvelle mascotte de CPC en personne"

*

----------


## Charlot

"Couly dessine très mal les poules"

----------


## RobertPolson

"Koursk : des survivants témoignent"

----------


## elmobo

> "What the phoque !"
> ...
> 
> 
> (On ne sait jamais...)




Hahaha je vote pour toi  ::):

----------


## CptCaverne

Le dernier jeu de Péteur Lolyneux : "Les yeux plus gros que le ventre"

----------


## Empereur_Yoda

Alien vs Nemo requiem.

----------


## Cycogolgoth

Dur dur...
J'hésites entre "Pour fuir les Paparazzis, Nicolas et Carla font de la plongée inconito."

ou

"Première image du prochain hit familiale d'EA : Némo, le Huitième Passager."

Bref...

Edit : 1/2 grillé.

----------


## Deathblow

"Je la sens moyen ta soirée mousse..."
"Mais si, y aura Magloire !!"

----------


## Fenris

Nooooooooooooooooooooooon, Nemooooooooooooooooooooo !!!!!!

----------


## Charlot

"Bien choisir son costume pour organiser tranquillou la gay-pride à Kaboul"

----------


## Maxwell

> -touche moi pas la nagoire, tu me salit!
> -et bah casse toi, pauvre thon


On a un gagnant  ::XD::

----------


## zolive

"Chéri, on est vraiment obligé de faire tout ça pour que le gosse mange son poisson ?..."

----------


## Legnou

_José Bové avait raison, non aux OGM

_S.TA.L.K.E.R. Clear sky 

_On voit bien la queue de poisson

_biToshock

_Attention car la peau de mérou péte

----------


## boumbo

Santé publique : cette fois on en est sûr, le wifi n'est pas dangereux pour la population... :B):

----------


## Charlot

"On différencie le poisson-clown mâle de sa femelle principalement grâce à sa grosse paire de baloches."

----------


## Zyrt3c

"C'est quoi le texte ?"
- Ah
- Ah ?......AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHh !"

Orangina rouge...multiball

----------


## Tictacman

"Gilbert softwar : apprend à parler poisson : 

Ce Collin Moule Mérous Thon! "

----------


## Guest

Le père de Nemo: un poisson qui en a.

----------


## Pelomar

"bite"
Oui oui c'est ma contribution.

----------


## Abellard

Quand on couche avec un thon, voila les gosses que ça donne...

----------


## HippoGlouton

Rassemblement de fans d'hommard boulon.

----------


## Ceskaz

Bon, je sais que ce n'est pas une légende, et que j'ai éliminé pas mal de chose, mais j'ai tout de suite pensé à ça.



*La Mouche, le making of : la première idée n'est pas toujours la meilleure.* 
*Par contre ça fait toujours peur. Très peur.* 

PS : désolé pour la réalisation, je ne suis pas un pro et j'ai essayé de ne pas passer plus d'une heure dessus.

----------


## PierroLeFou

"Alien enfin adapté pour les moins de 12ans"

 ::rolleyes::

----------


## loutrasse

_L'avenir de la robotique : les Némo-Droïdes.


_

----------


## Harfanganum

Ah c'est cà le Génie némotique !!

----------


## ouebmaster

C'est nouveau comme MST ?? ::blink::

----------


## Lpk

Elie Semoun se relance dans un duo...mais il a gardé Dieudonné comme accessoiriste...

----------


## Logain

Mais pourquoi est il aussi méchant ?

PARCE QUEEEEEEEEEEEEE §§§

----------


## Pipo

"Owned"

----------


## Captain Caverne



----------


## K'Linou

Dans les prochains patchs...

----------


## Dorian

Le gars me fait penser au mec qui presentait le Level One sur GameOne avec Gerard Baste... Reconvertion ?

----------


## K'Linou

> Le gars me fait penser au mec qui presentait le Level One sur GameOne avec Gerard Baste... Reconvertion ?


Moi je trouve qu'il a un petit air de Mickael Youn  ::huh::

----------


## TheOnlyPA

"Port de l'uniforme dans les locaux de CPC : Gringo et Threanor font les premiers essais !"

Ouais, je sais je sais ...

----------


## DoctorX

Chérie, j'ai un clown dans la gorge !

----------


## O.Boulon

> Chérie, j'ai un clown dans la gorge !


Hop.
Maintenant, on délibère.

----------


## El Gringo

Petits ours racistes : 1
Petit ours brun : 0

----------

